

Python stdlib Docs Quick Search for Firefox - mahipal
http://code.naeseth.com/python/libjump/

======
JimmyL
This is great, but unfortunately assumes you know the exact name of what
you're looking for. My suggestion: if the query doesn't return a result using
the current algorithm, redirect to a Google query of "%s
site:docs.python.org".

As an example, let's look at izip. If I search for itertools.izip using this,
it works as suggested - but if I just search for izip, I get "Sorry, nothing
was found matching izip." Based on the description of the service, this is
correct (but not that helpful - maybe I just didn't feel like typing out
itertools). If it fell back to a site-specific Google search, I would instead
get a page of search results - and the first result would be the manpage for
itertools, which has exactly what I'm looking for within it.

